# Thankful for the rain, not for the mess in my barn!



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Aren't they ever so sweet when they feel guilty;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

You might consider wearing a mask when you do that kind of work. It is no doubt dusty and if the mice and raccoons are pooping in there, then it's also very dirty.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I did wear a mask, gloves past my elbows too lol! Though it was damp so it wasn't as bad as it could have been. It was back in the corner behind lumber, stupid raccoons. Putting caps on all of the walls is next on my to do list so they can't get in there again. Luckily no mice, I've got awesome barn cats


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

We got 10 inches of rain in less than a week! I had roaring rapids through my isle way... and trough my outdoor which washed away most of my footing. I'm now in the process of completely re-doing my outdoor and upgrading my drainage... /

Sucks doesn't it?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ah cruddy!!
Ain't that just like a man!
He creates a huge mess that YOU have to clean up and all you get is a lousy shelf!!!! LOL!

Poor guy, I bet he felt horrible!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Eww Starline, that's awful! Definitely sucks. Plenty of work without mother nature's help!

Fly - I'm so sharing that comment with my hubby...mama needs new boots lol! He did feel bad. It's all good though, that low spot needed filled anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Get the boots 

I had a rental barn when hubby worked overseas...darn automatic waterers kept getting stuck. REALLY nice to open up in the morning finding a lake where the isle should be and being faced with cleaning out a 12 stall barn all bymyself.....I could have used hubby then....and if it was only to blame somebody...;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

After all the Isaac rain I will be having hubby refoot and bed my stalls with the skid steer next week. It's grossness in there now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

cakemom said:


> After all the Isaac rain I will be having hubby refoot and bed my stalls with the skid steer next week. It's grossness in there now.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry to hear that. Hope you didn't have any major damage.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Nah, nothing big. I'm not scared of a little hard work, and it was about time to change the sand under my stalls. Next week will see sand, compression, corn pellets then shavings. That will be followed by massive rolling sessions by my lovely Red gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ah, an enabler.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My God, this weather is really screwing with me! 30% yield loss of hay because of the drought, and a week straight of rain this week. Too bad we couldn't have had this hayfall during growing season :-?. Nice work cleaning up, though!


----------

